# Second Message from Datu Kelly Worden...



## Don Rearic (Jan 6, 2002)

> *During the 80's on the West coast Professor put much emphasis on the bolo. Additionally, Professor pointed out to me because of the location of my school, i.e., in the military area of Ft. Lewis, McChord AFB, Bremerton Navel Base and the National Guard, I should specialize in the bladed arts. Additionally, before training with Remy I received my black belt in Combat Arnis from J. Cui Brocka. I would have to go into storage to track certificates but 1981 sounds right. David Bird and I were the only one certified in the U.S. Cliff Lenderman left the flock after receiving a Trainer Certification and joined with Inosanto.
> 
> Cui was in the U.S. Rangers and was the last to receive National recognition from President Marcos for Sports Abroad, Cui also was a certified Jungle Warfare Instructor, long story short, my blade craft was being established early on, i.e., "Biker Ryu," during the time I ran in the circles of my brother, I witnessed several serious slashings and one killing within the "sphere of steel" i.e., by knives...
> 
> ...


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 6, 2002)

i was wondering about your knife making and who taught you it? this post is in no way trying to start something so please do not take it that way. just to let you know i am an apprentice knife maker to my cousin Joe Arnold who has made knives for over 20yrs and is a voting member in the knifemakers guild. do you do stock removal or forge your own? have you worked with any damascus? iam curious to where you learned or are you self taught like so many makers,i feel very fortunate to leaarn from my cousin and Darryll Hibben(brother to gil)who also teaches me when i see him because their previous mistakes make my learning curve much easier. who are your favourite makers and why?
later 
jaybacca
by the way i just fininished training at Datu Hartman's and it was great,we worked on the basics and some tappi tappi and a great time was had by all,and we even watched some tapes on Datu Worden and from what i saw i liked but you can definitely see his other influences besides modern arnis.


----------



## zenman (Jan 6, 2002)

Pappy Geo posted a notice of this sad occasion in the General Martial Arts Talk section of this forum.  Geo has also posted an email statement from Master Dantes concerning this issue.


----------



## Don Rearic (Jan 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *...do you do stock removal or forge your own?*



I don't think Datu Kelly has been forging. I also don't know if he will in the future. He is into stock removal at the moment. 



> *have you worked with any damascus?*



I do believe the knife he refers to as the "doblata" or "Baliktaran," at least one of them, was damascus.



> *iam curious to where you learned or are you self taught like so many makers...*



I will ask him when I speak to him tomorrow or the next day. I know I introduced him to a Gentleman personally a couple of years ago who specializes in Fighting Knives for Filipino Martial Artists. He has also worked with Custom Maker Pat Crawford on the WORTAC Folder and Custom Maker Bud Nealy on the Fixed Blade version of the WORTAC. I will try to get the rest of the info for you soon.



> *...and we even watched some tapes on Datu Worden and from what i saw i liked but you can definitely see his other influences besides modern arnis.*



I think it depends on what you watched! What was it specifically?


----------

